# Spineless lounge manager rant.



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

So we've been playing a casino lounge for the last few days. Before we started last week we get the following email regarding the policy:

_Please ensure no bands / entertainers use the Wild Horse side door from here on in. Loading must be done through the casino front door now._
_Bands cannot set-up or sound check during the lunch hour 12:00 noon - 2:00 PM or supper at 5:00 PM - 7:00 PM._

_If you are playing a Monday - Wednesday (front 3) then your hours are from 7:00 PM - 11:00 PM. If you are playing a Thursday - Saturday (back 3) then your hours are from 8:30 PM - 1:00 AM. I can’t have bands starting late, ending early or taking set breaks that are too long._

_Lastly there have been many customer noise complaints and if the band is warned too many times to turn down the volume without doing so they will be in breach of contract and sent home without pay._

_Thank you for your cooperation._


Anyway...

Pretty different room to play, most everyone is there to gamble and come and go to the lounge for a beer and a bite to eat. So we've been keeping our volumes down which is easy to do for an acoustic trio. We've been taking short breaks and playing right from 8:30 sharp to 1:00AM.

Thursday night staff approached us and said we were the first act they've enjoyed and our sound and volume levels were perfect. Thursday we see the manager singing along to one of a songs.

Friday night comes along we actually have people dancing and requesting songs and we are giving them what they want.

Today rolls around and we get a call from the promoter saying the manager called him Friday night complaining that we aren't loud enough or uptempo enough.

Why not just walk up to us and talk to us? It has to be some type of ploy to hold back pay or something. The promoter says he does this all the time with pretty much every group. Rather spineless, IMO. It's taking all my will power to stay on the high road and be professional and perform our last night such as that!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Today rolls around and we get a call from the promoter saying the manager called him Friday night complaining that we aren't loud enough of uptempo enough.
> 
> Why not just walk up to us and talk to us? It has to be some type of ploy to hold back pay or something. The promoter says he does this all the time with pretty much every group. Rather spineless, IMO. It's taking all my will power to stay on the high road and be professional and perform our last night such as that!



And yet you will. You'll play the show and be professional.

You're right. They're wrong. 

It's the same when you work with people as a sound man. If they don't tell you what needs to be changed or improved how can you give them what they want?

It's all about communication and that's a two way street.


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Jeff. Don't think we'll be persuing that room too soon.

Been in that situation a couple of times. A manager sets the tone for the staff and the room. Some are good, some are on a power trip and some are indifferent. Hard to deal with at times, thats for sure. Any occupation has that IME. Bear down, smile, and know you guys sound great. Then don't go there again. :smile: good luck!

Peter


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

droptop88 said:


> Thanks for the heads up Jeff. Don't think we'll be persuing that room too soon.
> 
> Been in that situation a couple of times. A manager sets the tone for the staff and the room. Some are good, some are on a power trip and some are indifferent. Hard to deal with at times, thats for sure. Any occupation has that IME. Bear down, smile, and know you guys sound great. Then don't go there again. :smile: good luck!
> 
> Peter


No I wouldn't recommend the room to anyone. Maybe he'll catch on if everyone avoids it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> No I wouldn't recommend the room to anyone. Maybe he'll catch on if everyone avoids it.


That can have more of an impact than people realize, much more so now than before the internet.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

The manager decides not to show up tonight. Nice! 

I can't stress enough, anyone that is playing or considering playing the lounge in the Deerfoot Casino to reconsider.

.02


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

*gigs*

Now i know why i do not play live anymore, i have played in clubs for b.c. to p.e.i to the yukon, to the states.now i just stay home and play by my self.


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

It's a sad commentary on how a room is run. The casino thing ruined the best and only rockin' bar we had. "That Bar". Thank Gord Saskatoon is only an hour and a half(at legal speed)away.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

We played very well and had a great response from the crowd..Three nights is pretty long. I tried last night to talk to the manager but no one could find him. I spoke to someone else about the aparant issues but had no clue.

Judging by the moral/service and etiquette of the staff it's pretty clear that the manager does nothing and lacks leadership. I can see why patrons don't stick around long..My wife came out on Friday and noticed the only time a waitress showed any signs of excitment was when the patrons were leaving and paying there bill.

It's pretty clear to me that the manager lacks communication skills which in the end leads to assumptions and accusations..Pretty sad.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

MaxWedge said:


> It's a sad commentary on how a room is run. The casino thing ruined the best and only rockin' bar we had. "That Bar". Thank Gord Saskatoon is only an hour and a half(at legal speed)away.


Saskatoon has some great bars and bands. I always hit Bud's on Broadway when I'm in town.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

*never mind the PM Jeff!*

Hey Jeff, I hadn't seen this thread yet when I PMed you.. never mind, I think I have my answer!

Cheers


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Ripper said:


> Saskatoon has some great bars and bands. I always hit Bud's on Broadway when I'm in town.


OT, but +1! I played at Buds many years ago, it was great! Jordan Cook came to the Sat aft jam we hosted, he was only 13 or 14 at the time and was ripping!


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

Bud's is almost legendary around here.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

I remember Bud's band accomodations - a big apartment right above the bar, really old and run down with all this funny 70's disco furniture. Part of the floor in the bathroom was rotted away near the toilet and there were holes where you could actually look down and see the stage. I briefly considered accidentally peeing on the drum kit, but better judgement ensued. There was another apartment above that and there was all this banging noise from up there, nonstop. From outside I could see thru the windows it was a bunch of skateboarder kids doing ollies off the kitchen countertops and furniture. 

I just read that back and it sounds like I'm putting it down, but I remember having a great weekend and loving that gig. The place just has a killer vibe. Still, if I ever play there again I might look into getting a hotel :banana:

Back OT, to Jeff's rant...

I get frustrated by that too, I've found it's always tough to get direct honest feedback from managers at the gig. 

I have a theory about this:

Some managers (the spineless ones, like this guy) prefer to book through agents for that reason. If they don't like a band for whatever reason, they can tell the agent and he won't take it personally. He'll just pitch another band they might like better. The manager is afraid of an angry personal reaction if he tells the band in person. 

What's worse, many AGENTS are afraid to pass negative feedback back to their bands too! They just move on and try to book you somewhere else, and you're left wondering why you can never seem to get back into that room where you thought you had such a great gig.

I have a theory about that too:

If the agent tells you the venue didn't like you, you might be pissed off enough to go back and challenge the manager, even after the gig is over. Then the agent would have a venue manager pissed off at him, thus losing future business. 

Now RW actually does pass along the feedback without playing those games, which I think is commendable. But think about it.. the manager was off Sat night. Had he been there you guys might have confronted him, right? I know you guys would have been professional, but you see what I'm getting at. 

As a player I think it sucks! Especially in this case Jeff, I mean - he wanted 'louder and uptempo'? You could have done that if he'd been man enough to ask you!


----------

